# Funny they do not seem to mind



## budieoz (May 5, 2015)

Hi All.. sorry it has been so long since I posted here. All is great with these 2 girls... :rainbow::yellow plet:I have a routine and am surprised they do not seem to mind. About 9 pm I clean their house and when I am done I turn the living room lights out (they stay in the living room 5 feet from a sliding glass door so they can see outside everyday) dont worry, they are well protected from glass and any chance of it breaking. I am very conscientious about that!. Now, at night once their place is cleaned, water and food replaced, I then turn out the light. I have one light on in the kitchen that gives some light. I also then turn on the television and these 2 seem to not mind they seem to play, snack and go about their business for about 30 minutes with no issues. They seem to not mind the lights out and usually about 30 min or so they perch high up and seem to look at the tv or preen themselves or even yawn. I have been doing this " routine" for about 2.5 years now and they seem to know ea night what to expect they dont mind at all when the light goes out. The living room is about 15 x 50 it is good size and the TV is a 60 inch color set that is about 10 feet from them. I know they watch it because if I put a bird video on they go to the side of there house closest to the TV and sing, bob their heads and act silly trying to get the bird on the tv"s attention. I am a bit surprised that they do not mind the 1 or 2 hours of "lights out" tv on that we do every night. I also cover them nightly and have since I got them 3 years ago. They are well cared for, well adjusted and very happy.... ::cobalt::rainbow:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, welcome back Mark :wave:

Sounds like your budgies are very happy. Cute how they seem to enjoy the birds on the video. Birds are so adaptable, that they can adjust (and re-adjust if needed) to most human routines, thank goodness!


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

It's fun to hear about routines for others birds and their antics. I do bed for my bird by covering her cage and then turning out the light in that room (my study). It is really half of the living room, so she is not far form where I usually sit. I often watch TV on my computer after she has been put to bed. She doesn't seem to mind it at all and usually doesn't move around much once I cover her.

It is good to hear that your birds are well-adjusted and happy.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

After reading this thread, I too have started putting my birds to bed earlier, before I go to bed myself. I now cover their cage 3/4 of the way and turn the TV down and that winds them down before I completely turn everything off and go to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

